# Roamio Plus and Mini setup



## hornmustang (Sep 13, 2013)

Activated my new mini 2 days ago on Oct 2. I get the dreaded v70 error of tivo dvr not found when going through guided setup. I am using Moca to connect the mini. My roamio plus is directly connected to my router. Called tivo support and they verified that everything looks good from their end. They told me to keep waiting and eventually the roamio would find the mini. WTF how can it take more than two days for the roamio and mini to find each other? Tivo Support suggested I may want to return the mini if the connection is not established in after waiting for a few more days. I am feeling very unfulfilled with Tivos' response. Any ideas on how to establish connection between the roamio and the mini?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Have you rebooted the Roamio? Did you confirm that MoCA was activated on the Roamio?


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

connect to the tivo service on both devices a few times. if the mini is stuck in the guided setup loop/you hit a dead end because it can't see the roamio, unplug the mini and go through the setup again. it will connect to tivo and if everything is right, it should be able to connect to the roamio.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

What I ended up doing when mine wouldn't find each other via Ethernet was I took the minis to my Roamio location and activated moca, then put a splitter right at the Roamio and connected the mini to that. I ran the setup on the mini and it found the Roamio immediately. I did this for both minis. Then I just took them back to their permanent locations and when I plugged them in they came right up ready to rock and roll!


----------



## hornmustang (Sep 13, 2013)

So after being very frustrated last night, I woke up this morning and everything worked. I was on the edge of taking the mini back. I still don't understand why it takes so long for the mini to find the roamio. For me it took 60 hours before the units paired. I forced multiple connections to tivo on the roamio during the 60 hours. I tried connecting to my network with Ethernet and moca. The only thing that seemed to work was to be patient and wait.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Someone else reported it taking 3 days for the Mini to "kick in." There's something wrong on Tivo's end for sure.


----------

